# 67 GTO Refurbishing Console



## Rick1967GTO (Aug 28, 2017)

I have stripped 3 layers of the wood grain down to the metal. Original plus 2 sh#ty tries. 

The top layer had some sort of a fiberboard under the wood grain.

My question is, was the wood grain mounted directly to the metal from the factory? If not, what was there and where can I buy it?

Any feedback would be helpful.


----------



## Rick1967GTO (Aug 28, 2017)

Shoot. Wrong section, sorry.


----------

